# CyanogenMod Discussion



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

For some reason my bug tracker isn't working at the moment, so post comments here regarding CyangenMod for Droid 3.

ROM Posting is in the Developer Forum.

What isn't working:
- *Camera crashes so badly you'll see the boot animation again and possibly boot loop.*
- Voice Calls crash due to an audio codec issue. *This is my top priority.*
- Only 1 SD card being recognized. I need to fix the MountService to get the external SD card fixed.

Enjoy, and remember to go easy on the flames. This is my first port of any device for any Android OS.

SIDE NOTE: I'm a fairly busy guy. I have a family, work full-time and develop on my actual phone ... so if updates don't happen as fast as you'd like.. try and put yourself in my shoes. I usually work on the ROM nights from 9pm to 3am and I get up with my kids at 7am. I can often be found in #KrazyK on Freenet or via email: [email protected] to help with any issues.


----------



## DPilot (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing job so far! I've been trying to follow the status of your work for a while now, and this news pretty much made my week.

Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great so far! Keep up the good work, I'm really excited about this.


----------



## DPilot (Oct 13, 2011)

I installed the latest alpha, and it has been really smooth so far. I've noticed that the market is filtering some applications out, such as Google Maps. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

When I installed the GApps .zip from here:
http://goo-inside.me/gapps/

I had maps as part of the installed apps and saw updates for it in the market.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I did that zip for the apps then my phone keeps rebooting. Works fine before I flashed the zip but after nothing but reboots


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash (Jun 23, 2011)

ran it for a few hours today, the call volume is low for sure and i noticed the speaker phone in the call window wouldn't switch.

i made a backup of cm on my d3 with the safestrap recovery but it failed to create an md5. is this safe to restore, honestly i will probably try anyway but thought i'd ask first

but its definitely good to see the love being given to the d3 and its owners!
Thanks Hash!...mmmm hashhhhh :grin3:

p.s. how did the guy up there get the market without gapps? i realize you can just install com.vending... but it still needs to register. no?


----------



## DPilot (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, I did flash gapps but I didn't have maps.. Maybe I flashed the wrong one. I had to switch back to blur for the weekend, but I should be able to continue testing on Monday


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can you use the Safestrap in the same way with other Roms?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Not currently. I'm working with a few developers to see what the best methods are for making that happen. And I WANT it to happen. How great would it be to have all of the ROMs working with the same recovery/bootstrap system.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

"Hashcode said:


> Not currently. I'm working with a few developers to see what the best methods are for making that happen. And I WANT it to happen. How great would it be to have all of the ROMs working with the same recovery/bootstrap system.


Indeed. Thanks for all your hard work. It's greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Deodexed DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tehgreatdink (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not getting any 3g data, I'm on the latest buld and followed the instructions step by step. Any available fix or ideas? Thanks


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

tehgreatdink said:


> I'm not getting any 3g data, I'm on the latest buld and followed the instructions step by step. Any available fix or ideas? Thanks


Double check your SIM card. I know of at least one other person who had turned theirs over to disable GSM, etc. You do need the SIM card in for 3G to work (for some odd reason).


----------



## tehgreatdink (Oct 21, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> Double check your SIM card. I know of at least one other person who had turned theirs over to disable GSM, etc. You do need the SIM card in for 3G to work (for some odd reason).


hmm.. that's weird. How come other roms/stock blur doesn't need a SIM card?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

TBH, I barely got the 3G up and running, so I'm not 100% why the need for a SIM card at the moment. It's on my todo list to completely gut the stock phone binaries and rebuild from some source files I dug up.


----------

